

Adobe Edge uses jQuery - johnbender
http://blogs.adobe.com/adobeandjquery/2011/08/02/adobe-edge-preview-1-and-jquery/

======
sramam
And the jquery-easing plugin.

Generates a json file with easing-sequence/timing and works it's way though
it.

The demos are really impressive -
<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/edge/resources>

Impressively (to me), these did not exhibit a performance degradation on the
iPad. Using images seems to be the trick.

